# Settings



## Ferdinand (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok, I know where account settings are and I can view them, but how can I change them??? And where can I change my signature etc.??
Thanks!

PS: Not used to the new site...

EDIT: Found them! I am sooo blind!, they were right in front of my eyes!


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 19, 2006)

User CP --- for those with the same question.


----------



## Dyldjian (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, it seems I'm a complete idiot but, I have to ask. I think ive clicked on every link down the left hand side of User CP and I still can't find where to change my signature.. where am I going wrong?


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 9, 2009)

User CP-->Settings & Options-->Edit Signature


----------



## Dyldjian (Aug 9, 2009)

nope, that option is not there. under settings and options all i have is:

Edit Avatar
Edit Email & Password
Edit Options
Edit Ignore List

why isnt it there?

and yes ive looked in all of them and there is no mention of edit signature in any of them.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 9, 2009)

Here, just click on this.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 10, 2009)

Dyldjian, 
It's not there because of your post count. We had to create a minimum post count before members can have access to creating a signature. 
What is the number, you ask? Good question, because I can't remember.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 10, 2009)

If I remember correctly, it's 20 or 30 posts.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 10, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> If I remember correctly, it's 20 or 30 posts.



Plus it is there to stop "tech vampires" who just post one or twice. Most messages boards have similar things to this function here.


----------

